# Four preliminary bouts added to Bellator 141 on Aug. 28



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> The card for Bellator 141 is coming together with the announcement of four preliminary bouts.
> 
> The preliminary bouts for the event, which takes place August 28 at Pechanga Resort & Casino in Temecula, Calif, will stream live on MMAjunkie at 7 p.m. ET. The action will then shift to Spike TV for the 9 p.m. ET main card.
> 
> ...


MMA Junkie


----------

